# Graveur DVD externe non reconnu par Macbook Air



## droopy09 (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un graveur DVD Samsung externe Ultra slim SE-218GN/RSBD sur le site Macway.
Il n'est pas reconnu par mon Macbook Air (2013) avec OS 10.8.5 (Mountain Lion), le courrant passe puisque la lumière s'allume, mais rien ne se passe sur le bureau, l'introduction d'un DVD ne provoque rien. Dans mes applications j'ai VLC, le lecteur video d'apple. Le graveur est vendu compatible Mac à partir d'OS 10.4.
J'ai cru voir sur le forum qu'avec "Patchburn" ça pouvait débloquer la situation. Mais je suis assez novice et ne sait pas comment faire. Est-ce un problème lié au lecteur ? De compatibilité ? J'ai voulu acheter ce Samsung car compatible mac, polyvalent et moins cher que le superdrive.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2015)

achat en boutique ou à distance?
si par chance c'est en boutique
leur montrer


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

Il me semble bien avoir lu un problème avec certains modèles de Mac et de lecteur externe. Si ma mémoire ne me fait pas défaut, *macomaniac* avait proposé une solution, mais ou est ce message ?

Un câble en Y aide bien souvent, car un Macbook Air à un faible apport de courant _(pas assez puissant)_ sur les ports USB.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Il me semble bien avoir lu un problème avec certains modèles de Mac et de lecteur externe. Si ma mémoire ne me fait pas défaut, *macomaniac* avait proposé une solution, mais ou est ce message ?


il me semble qu'il parlait de SUPERDRIVE Apple  externe avec certains macs
exemple là
USB SuperDrive non reconnu sur MacBook Pro | Les Forums de MacGeneration
ou là
Partager le lecteur DVD | Les Forums de MacGeneration


----------



## droopy09 (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour Pascal et Locke,

Hélas j'ai acheté le graveur par internet (je suis loin des magasins informatiques en Ariège), difficile de leur montrer. Peut-être les appeler ? Je viens juste de le recevoir le 26/02. Le "Patchburn" ça vous dit rien ? J'ai trouvé ce mot bizarre dans votre forum au sujet d'une non reconnaissance d'un graveur externe.

Je pars en visite et lirai vos réponses à mon retour (suis toubib de campagne, retraite au 1er octobre cette année, j'aurai plus de temps pour explorer mac) et irait regarder sur les liens que vous proposez.

Je suis toujours épaté de votre réactivité, c'est ma 2ème question sur le site et en 60mn déjà 2 experts qui me répondent ! Merci, et cool quand même y'a pas de vie humaine en jeu !
A bientôt.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2015)

patcbun c'est pour des graveurs exotiques
le samsung est compatible mac
( macway ne le vendrait pas sinon, ou avertirait des limites)

dis je pense à un truc TRES bete!
finder - bureau réglé pour ne PAS afficher le graveur
verifier

et autre facon de verifier si vu -pas vu
( Vaguement indiqué dans le manuel samsung d'ailleurs)
A propos de ce mac /" plus d'info
le chapitre USB


----------



## droopy09 (27 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,
Ça y est ça marche, le graveur se met à lire les CD et DVD. J'ai vérifier les préférences du finder la case CD/DVD était bien cochée, j'ai vérifier "A propos de ce mac / plus d'info", les 2 ports USB étaient actifs.
Puis ce soir j'ai de nouveau essayer de mettre un CD audio et ça a marché, puis un DVD aussi !! Je n'ai pas compris, j'avais fait la même chose hier. Le seul truc c'est qu'hier quand j'ai essayé j'étais sur la batterie du MBA qui affichait 8% et le graveur n'était pas visible sur "plus d'info/USB", alors que ce soir la batterie était rechargée à 100% et le lecteur visible sur "plus d'info/USB" : MT1887 (MediaTek Inc.), peut-être n'y avait il pas assez de "jus" puisque le lecteur-graveur n'a pas d'alimentation propre ?

Le problème est donc résolu, merci Pascalformac et Locke.
Bonne soirée et bon week-end. Pour ma part OKLM (au calme) comme dit mon fils.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2015)

droopy09 a dit:


> la batterie du MBA qui affichait 8%........, peut-être n'y avait il pas assez de "jus" puisque le lecteur-graveur n'a pas d'alimentation propre ?.


c'est l'inconvenient de certains  accessoires alimentés par USB sur des portables
ceci dit ca se contourne souvent assez bien avec cable USB en Y

et autre chose
Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"

procédure
http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/


----------



## droopy09 (28 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
Un cable USB en Y ça veut dire avec une dérivation sur le courant électrique je suppose, comme le proposait Locke aussi. Comme j'ai un mini-port sur le graveur il faut donc : mini-port et secteur + USB en Y, je suppose ?
Merci encore et je vais suivre la procédure indiquée pour problème résolu.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2015)

t'es pas obligé 
le plus simple mac sur secteur ou avec batterie en forme


----------



## droopy09 (28 Février 2015)

On peut aussi régler le problème en branchant son *portable

*sur le secteur (ce que j'ai fait sans le savoir quand ça a marché), ça permet de patienter en attendant le câble en Y ad-hoc.

Je click sur la meilleure réponse de Locke (car on ne peut choisir qu'une seule meilleure réponse), j'y associe bien sûr Pascalformac pour ses patientes explications.

Question accessoire : c'est normal que mon graveur DVD n'apparaisse sur le bureau que lorsque j'y insère un DVD (ou CD) ?
S'il est branché à vide rien n'apparaît ni sur le bureau ni la barre latérale, et j'ai bien coché dans les préférences du finder : "afficher les CDs-DVDs-iPods", c'est toujours un problème d'alimentation ?


----------



## droopy09 (28 Février 2015)

OK, l'important c'est "le jus" : batterie bien chargée, portable sur secteur (si besoin) ou graveur sur secteur (câble en Y).
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2015)

en même temps quel interet d'avoir l'icone d'un outil...vide


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2015)

droopy09 a dit:


> S'il est branché à vide rien n'apparaît ni sur le bureau ni la barre latérale


C'est normal, pas d'affichage sans CD/DVD d'inséré. Mais ça s'affichera avec un CD/DVD  d'inséré dans le Finder dans Appareils et une icône sera montée sur le Bureau.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> C'est normal, pas d'affichage sans CD/DVD d'inséré. Mais ça s'affichera avec un CD/DVD  d'inséré dans le Finder dans Appareils et une icône sera montée sur le Bureau.


note
Autant te prévenir aussi
rien ne s'affichera non plus si tu inseres... une tranche de jambon

(authentique konnery volontairement faite à une époque par des potaches  qui eurent un  ultracourt  moment de""gloire"" )


----------



## droopy09 (28 Février 2015)

OK, d'accord pas besoin d'icône s'il n'y a rien dans le graveur, mais comme une *clef USB

* vide s'affiche quand même, je croyais (à tort) que le graveur aussi.

Le jambon il est de toutes façons mieux apprécié par mes papilles gustatives que par mon MBA (j'en ai un excellent fait artisanalement).

*Merci

* à tous les deux !

Droopy09


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2015)

droopy09 a dit:


> OK, d'accord pas besoin d'icône s'il n'y a rien dans le graveur, mais comme une *clef USB
> 
> * vide s'affiche quand même, je croyais (à tort) que le graveur aussi.


la difference 
 le lecteur (vide) n'est qu'un accessoire branché

la clef elle est un volume externe contenant des partitions et données

et le lecteur AVEC cd -dvd , à ce moment là sert à pointer au mac le cd -dvd et son contenu
(cd dvd vu comme volume externe)

et le jambon ne sera pas vu comme volume externe
(affaire de formatage mal fait , un travail de cochon en somme, lol)


----------



## droopy09 (1 Mars 2015)

OK pascalformac,
J'aime bien tes explications ça me permet de comprendre le fonctionnement des choses, là c'est clair pour moi.
Ton explication de l'incompatibilité avec le jambon est également très logique.
A quand une connectique thunderbold / "porc" USB ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2015)

droopy09 a dit:


> A quand une connectique thunderbold / "porc" USB ?


 Apple s'occupant de thunderbol*t* et de port USB
si tu vois des connectiques thunderbold / "porc"
ce sont des contrefaçons
et je déconseillerai sinon l'USB risque de se transformer en _porc de l'angoisse_
(rien à voir avec le remake  charcuté d'Howard  Pig avec Humphrey Bogarette et Lauren Bocal)


----------



## Geensly (27 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai exactement le même problème que droopy09, sauf que je suis sur un MacBook Air (début 2015), version 10.11.5... et que mon Samsung SE-218GN/RSBDE n'est absolument pas reconnu, même quand je branche mon Mac sur secteur. D'ailleurs je ne suis même pas sûre que le courant passe réellement, puisque la lumière ne s'allume que pendant les 3 secondes suivant le "branchage USB" et après silence radio, je ne peux même plus ouvrir le graveur pour mettre un CD dedans...

Vous pensez que c'est un problème avec mon Mac ou c'est le graveur qui a un problème de fabrication ?

Je vous remercie par avance de vos retours, et en profite pour vous souhaiter d'excellentes fêtes de fin d'année !


----------



## droopy09 (28 Décembre 2016)

Geensly a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème que droopy09, sauf que je suis sur un MacBook Air (début 2015), version 10.11.5... et que mon Samsung SE-218GN/RSBDE n'est absolument pas reconnu, même quand je branche mon Mac sur secteur. D'ailleurs je ne suis même pas sûre que le courant passe réellement, puisque la lumière ne s'allume que pendant les 3 secondes suivant le "branchage USB" et après silence radio, je ne peux même plus ouvrir le graveur pour mettre un CD dedans...
> 
> ...


Bonjour Geensly,

Je tombe par hasard sur ta question que j'avais posée il y a plus d'un an.

Locke et Pascalformac m'avaient bien éclairé il y a plus d'1 an !

Première chose : insère un CD ou DVD dans ton graveur sinon ton MBA ne détecte pas ton graveur CD-DVD. Il y a un bouton sur le graveur pour l'ouvrir mécaniquement (pas toujours bien visible).
Deuxième chose : branche ton  MacBook Air sur le courant ou assure toi que la batterie soit bien chargée car tous ces appareils que l'on branche sont gourmands en électricité.
Voilà, j'espère que ça va aller et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à toi aussi.


----------

